# Quick fix for a top sheet chip?



## Mmini1990 (Nov 19, 2017)

Just got my warpig and found a little splinter/ chip at the top of the nose. Just wondering if tossing a little layer of super glue on top would be fine?


----------



## Mmini1990 (Nov 19, 2017)

Well that pic sucks... Try this one.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

It's really hard to see if there is a chip there or not. The good news is that if the chip is in the white you could even use marine epoxy and it will blend in perfect.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Exactly as above, pic still sucks and marine epoxy is the best. Superglue would work if it can handle being in freezing or wet conditions while flexing.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I just don't look at it. Out of sight..... ride deeper snow


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mmini1990 said:


> Just got my warpig and found a little splinter/ chip at the top of the nose. Just wondering if tossing a little layer of super glue on top would be fine?





Mmini1990 said:


> Well that pic sucks... Try this one.


methinks someone is not masturbating enough or too much...idk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

its a warpig, not a peacepig


----------



## Mmini1990 (Nov 19, 2017)

freshy said:


> Exactly as above, pic still sucks and marine epoxy is the best. Superglue would work if it can handle being in freezing or wet conditions while flexing.


Yea. That is true. Its just a splinter that I don't want to continue running down the top sheet. 
Marine epoxy is a great idea. Thanks.





wrathfuldeity said:


> methinks someone is not masturbating enough or too much...idk


That can't be it... I don't think 14 times a day is too much at all...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Red nail polish is likely the only viable solution.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I have fixed quite a few top sheet chips with marine epoxy. After it dries I just colour it in with a sharpie, you can barely tell the difference.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

One tip is to surround the area that you are going to work on with masking tape. As soon as you apply the epoxy remove the masking tape and that will make sure the epoxy is only in the area that you want.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

For small chips on the edges, I touch up with acrylic automotive clear.


----------

